# CCM Husky tank bicycle?



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 20, 2014)

A friend came across the fenders, chainguard, and tanklight off of what I believe is a CCM "Husky" 
The chainguard is the only part with manufacturer info that I saw and that is where I got the CCM "Husky" name. 

I can't find an example of a "Husky" bike from CCM, anybody have one?


----------

